# Hilfe bei Rewriterule



## Alice (16. November 2014)

Hallo.

Ich stehe vor einem eher kleinen Problem, aber kommt gerade nicht weiter.

Die URL:

```
/forum/plugins/moderator/bann.php
```
soll Umbenannt werden in:

```
/forum/bann.html
```

Wenn "*/forum/plugins/moderator/bann.php*" im Browser eingegeben wird, soll die Seite Zusätzlich auf "*/forum/bann.html*" umegeleitet werden.

Kurze Anmerkung:
Das Verzeichnis "Forum" ist quasi das Hauptverzeichnis. Dort liegt auch die htaccess-Datei.

Das hier klappt aber man kann die ursprüngliche URL immer noch aufrufen.


```
RewriteRule ^bann.html$ plugins/moderator/bann.php [QSA,L]
```


----------



## SpiceLab (16. November 2014)

Versuch es mal hiermit:

```
RewriteRule ^bann\.html$ /plugins/moderator/bann.php [QSA,L]
```


----------



## Alice (16. November 2014)

Damit geht es leider überhaupt nicht. Mit meiner Rule geht es.

Ich kann die Seite dann unter den beiden URL's öffnen:
1.) .../forum/plugins/moderator/bann.php
2.) .../forum/bann.html

Mit deinem Rule bekomme ich einen "404 Not Found" Fehler.

Also das "verschönern" der URL funktioniert, aber man kann die Seite leider immer noch direkt aufrufen.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. November 2014)

Zweiter Versuch:

```
RewriteRule ^plugins/moderator/bann\.php$  bann.html [R=301,L]
```


----------



## Alice (16. November 2014)

Geht auch nicht... Es ist verrückt.


----------



## ComFreek (16. November 2014)

Idealerweise legst du den Ordner sowieso außerhalb des htdocs-Bereichs.
Oder du erzeugst einen Fehler per htaccess:

```
RewriteRule ^/plugins/moderator/bann.php$ - [L,F]
```


----------



## Alice (16. November 2014)

Also verschönern und weiterleiten mit einem Befehl ist nicht möglich?


----------

